# Opinions wanted



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

My wife and I sell at an indoor flea market. This is the type of flea market where there are cashiers at the front of the store, and you pay before you leave.

We try to restock and clean our booth during the slower hours when there are fewer customers. (It can get really crowded at times!)

I always say hello, or talk to people as they browse our booth when we are at the flea market restocking. I will engage anyone seriously looking at something. I hate to miss a sale because I didn't talk to the customer, or negotiate a better price.

Just this week, I sold 4 wooden nutcracker Christmas ornaments for a total of $35, just because I struck up a conversation with someone looking at them. I also sold an $8 wreath two minutes later because I greeted a woman politely and enthusiastically.

Here is my question:

Sometimes, I get people who say respond by saying "Oh, boy. I can get that _much_ cheaper somewhere else." 

This almost only happens on the grocery items we sometimes get to resell.

I always do my homework, and know that our price cannot be beat anywhere on those items, not even close. Not at Wally World, the dollar store...not anywhere.

For instance, I recently had Hellmann's mayo in the 32 ounce jar for $1.99. I know it was a good deal because people were buying it by the case. The best price I could find at any grocery store in the area was $3.69 on sale, and Wally World was priced at $4.68.

But, I heard from two different people, (one of them rudely), loudly say "That ain't no deal. I can get it a lot cheaper than that." 

But when I hear that...I just don't know what to say. I've been accused of having the gift of gab...but that comment always throws me for a loop. I don't want to sound smart, or end the conversation. 

What is the polite thing to say in those situations?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Wink at them them and say, "It's a good thing most people don't know prices as good as you do." Underneath your breath continue, "because they'd miss the bargains just like you."


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Ask them where you can buy some because your going to run out soon.


----------



## pilot8532 (Jul 31, 2011)

I believe the people who confront you are just trying to start an argument with you. They never had any intentions buying from you. Just a sad and angry person. Just be polite and let it go. Not worth the time and effort trying to figure the person out.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for looking. If I can help you let me know. Smile big and walk away


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

When that happens at my booth I always just tell them thank you for stopping by today or thank you for sharing your time with us today.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Say "I always try to have the best price, where can you get this cheaper? I need to know these things!", light heartedly, even though you know their lying. Some people might be saying that just trying to get a deal, so don't fall for it!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Thank you so much for your replies!!!!

You know, I never want to be rude or impolite. It wouldn't say much about my character, or be good for business.

I've met rude business people before, and I haven't forgotten any of the times that they were rude. I once saw an over-the-top arrogant business man jump on my mother, who was trying to select a color of paint for our house. He felt it was okay to treat her like white trash since she was wearing po' folks clothes and didn't belong to his country club.

I'm not sure that I'll ever forget that incident, and I was 5 years old at the time...close to 40 years ago. I was embarrassed for my mother, for myself, and especially of him. I have to admit that I was a little worried for the guy, too, because even at that early age, I knew that once my mother told my father about the incident, my dad might give the upstanding and worthy businessman an earful for treating my mother so poorly . (LOL, but true!)

The town elders may have mourned that businessman's passing, and talked about what an upstanding human being he was, but I know differently. Just think how much more money he could have made from my parents, and from me, over the years had he just had decent human character. What if he would have had compassion for people who were working hard in life to make ends meet, and not contempt and hatred for the poor that he saw beneath him? 

Okay, back on topic now...I honestly don't want to be offensive to anyone, but those comments have always thrown me for a loop, not knowing how to *best* respond to them.

I've generally said "That is interesting. Thank you for letting me know. I wish I could do better. Thanks for looking." I've always been as friendly as possible when saying this.

The first few times I heard that statement, I was a little tongue tied. I just didn't know what to say.

I do think that pilot8532 is right. Some of those folks had no intentions of buying anything anyway, unless they scored a super bargain.

Again, thank you for sharing with me!!! I feel more confident about the next time I am faced with this situation. I feel like I am good with people, and a good salesperson, so I appreciate the opportunity to hone some of these skills with your help!!!


----------



## Ifistav (Mar 26, 2010)

pilot is right, some people just like starting arguments. What you're saying is fine, keep up the good work!

Ifi


----------



## FrogTacos (Oct 25, 2011)

My first guess would be they are trying to challenge you into an on the spot price reduction.

I cant go into WalMart and haggle on the price of a jar of Mayo. I can at a yard sale/flea market. 

I almost flat out refuse to buy something at the price listed. Love to see how far down I can haggle someone. (I'm not belligerent or rude about it though)
I also don't carry my Coach purse and wear my expensive shoes when I'm bargain shopping.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Thank you for the continued replies.

I will negotiate on most items I sell, like a coal oil lamp, or a well kept used shovel, but rarely do I drop the price on grocery items:

1. I absolutely am sure that no place has a better price on it than I do.

2. My margins are generally much smaller on grocery items. I simply do not have any room to work when I am selling mayo for 1.99, and the cheapest deal you can find anywhere is 3.69, and the limit is one, but only if you spend $25 on meat in the same transaction. 

3. When everyone, from consumers to restaurants and tiny grocery stores, are buying mayo in multiple case lots, and asking for more, I know the price is right. 

4. When the flea market calls and says they have a line of people wanting to buy a product, and asking when I can bring more, I know that I have sold it too cheap.

It is funny that I will sell literally 100 mayo's in one weekend, and then some hateful person walks up and say "That ain't no deal. I can get a better price than that!!!"

I still am polite, and try to use a polite tone when speaking.

Can you all see how I would be a little tongue tied, or at least be at loss for words when I hear that?


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Oh, and before I forget:

I think sometimes that the adamant and accusatory folks that say "I can get it cheaper elsewhere" are sometimes confused and or don't see value in the product.

One of my favorite stories is this...I once got a deal on Picante salsa. That stuff is generally pretty expensive at local stores, often being priced at or around $3 a jar.

I bought about 1/2 a skid of it, and was wanting to turn the product fast, so I priced it at 99 cents a jar. Once again, people were buying it by the case, and it was selling faster than I could stock it. 

A woman walked up and said, in a most aghast and angry voice, "Huh! That ain't a deal at all!!! I can get it at the dollar store for less than that!!!!"

I went to the dollar store to investigate. What did I find? A smaller jar of a no-name of-brand salsa, with the words printed on the label "A PRODUCT OF CHINA", and priced at $1.00!!!


----------



## FrogTacos (Oct 25, 2011)

I absolutely understand. Like others have said, I would just smile politely and tell her to have a nice day.


----------



## TonyM (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree with Pilot8532 that anyone who says this never intended to buy anyway, but I think you still have to courteous to them. They might just be having a bad day and could come back again if you are nice to them anyway. If you respond to their rudeness with rudeness they will probably never come back.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Clovis! please! Don't worry about one bad apple in a hundred! There is one bad one under a rock that comes out at such times! It's in the gene pool, alas! Best wishes!


----------

